# Masonry and toastmasters



## zouzoum (Jul 3, 2014)

Pls can someone tell me what is the relationship between the 2 ? 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 3, 2014)

No relation, some overlapping membership.

Toastmasters is a service club that focuses on teaching its members public speaking.  It is there one main task.  When they do other tasks it is as a side effect of their main task.

Masonry is a fraternity that teaches its members to be better men.  One among many ways to be a better man is to improve at public speaking.  It's not high our or list of goals, just another side effect or our activities.  The most obvious systems we use for public speaking practice are our proficiencies and the progressive line.


----------



## zouzoum (Jul 3, 2014)

AmigoKZ said:


> The relation is that -- Freemason can do any job -- from courier to astronaut.
> It's very strange, to hear such kinda question, from user registered in Aug.2013.



First Amigo u r very funny. 
Why am asking this questions is first because i heard about toastmasters in this forum, i didnt know about it before.
Second, if you go to a website called google.com and type freemasonry and toastmasters u will see alot of links about the topic and u see also masonic toastmasters. That's it Amigo !


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am both a Freemason and a Toastmaster.  There are areas of overlap between the two organizations.  Freemasons are encouraged to be general lovers of the arts and sciences and specifically encouraged to study the liberal arts of Grammar, Rhetoric, and Logic.  These three arts are the building blocks of speaking and thinking well.  In Toastmasters the participants practice organizing and presenting information for the purpose of improving their communication skills.


----------



## zouzoum (Jul 4, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I am both a Freemason and a Toastmaster.  There are areas of overlap between the two organizations.  Freemasons are encouraged to be general lovers of the arts and sciences and specifically encouraged to study the liberal arts of Grammar, Rhetoric, and Logic.  These three arts are the building blocks of speaking and thinking well.  In Toastmasters the participants practice organizing and presenting information for the purpose of improving their communication skills.


Thanks ..I attended yesterday a toastmaster meeting ..was very nice and helpful ..I will apply for membership soon 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a fairly new MM so please forgive my ignorance. I have never heard of Toastmasters. Is this organization a part of, or connected to, the Craft?


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 19, 2014)

Toastmasters is a completely separate organization.  They are a service club.  We are not.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a member of Toastmasters, they are not connected to Freemasonry in any way.  Toastmasters is sort of a self-help group for people who want to improve their public speaking skills.  They offer a self paced program of speaking opportunities in a supportive atmosphere with constructive feedback.


----------

